

Could Opera Unite be a botmaster's best friend? - Sandman
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=009134611

======
Semiapies
Because botmasters didn't have access to webserver software before?

Sounds like slow-news-day scaremongering.

